# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Знаки стран, участниц Варшавского договора.

## Юрий

Мне кажется, сейчас интересно будет вспомнить Знаки ВВС и МО - стран участниц Варшавского договора.
Знак - 25 лет Варшавскому договору - СССР.

----------


## Юрий

Знак 25 лет Варшавского договора национальной народной армии ГДР.

----------


## Юрий

Знак - Заслуженный военный летчик СССР.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак - летчик-снайпер СССР.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак военного летчика 1 класса ВВС ННА ГДР, налет 1500 часов. Рядом фото ИАП ВВС ННА ГДР им. Вильгельма Пика.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак военного летчика ВВС ЧССР. Рядом фото 1610 ИАП ВВС ЧССР.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак военного летчика 1 класса ВВС Социалистической Республики Румынии.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак лечика-космонавта Социалистической Республики Румыния. (Летчик - космонавт Прунариу Думитру. Полет 14-22 мая 1981 года, совместно с летчиком -космонавтом Поповым Л.И.)

----------


## Юрий

Памятный значок, посвященный совместному полету в космос 1981 г. СРР.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак летчика - снайпера ВВС Республики Куба.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак военного летчика 2 класса ВВС Польской Народной Республики.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак военного штурмана 2 класса ВВС ПНР.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак военного летчика 1 класса ВВС Народной Республики Болгария.

----------


## Юрий

Знак заслуженного летчика ВВС ПНР.

----------


## Юрий

Юбилейный знак 40 лет 116 учебному центру боевого применения авиации.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудные знаки технического состава ВВС ПНР.

----------


## Юрий

Памятная медаль войск ПВО ПНР.

----------


## Юрий

Памятные медали войск ПВО ГДР. На фото - совместные полеты с летчиками из ГДР. В центре полковник ВВС ГДР Клаус Барс.

----------


## Юрий

Памятный значок 6354 ИАП ВВС ЧССР.

----------


## Юрий

Памятная медаль ИАП ВВС ННА ГДР им Вильгельма Пика.

----------


## Юрий

Памятная медаль Министерства Обороны ГДР - 20 лет ННА ГДР.

----------


## Юрий

Памятная медаль совместному советско-румынскому космическому полету.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудный знак - отличник боевой и политической подготовки, армии Народной Республики Болгария.

----------


## Юрий

Нагрудные знаки армии Венгерской Народной Республики.

----------


## Юрий

Памятная медаль ИАП ВВС ННА ГДР им В.Комарова.

----------


## Юрий

Памятный значок ПНР - страны Варшавского договора.

----------


## Юрий

Памятный значок - Учения Щит - 82. Болгария.

----------


## Юрий

Памятная медаль посвященная советско-румынскому полету в космос. 1981 г.

----------


## Юрий

Медаль Министерства Обороны ГДР. На фото ИАП им. Вильгельма Пика ВВС ГДР.

----------


## Юрий

Насколько я помню 2 ИАП ВВС ПНР.

----------


## Юрий

Памятная медаль Министерства Обороны ПНР, посвященная 30 - летию Победы.

----------


## Юрий

Медаль резервиста ННА ГДР.

----------


## Юрий

Памятная медаль Министерства Обороны ПНР.

----------


## Юрий

Памятный значок 25 лет ВВС Польши.

----------


## Юрий

25 лет 116 ЦБПА г.Астрахань и КАТУ г. Москва

----------


## Юрий

Еще одна миниатюра.

----------


## MorozovOJ

Юрий, я, Олег Морозов, собираю классификационные знаки пилотов всех стран и народов. Есть ли у тебя что-нибудь в продаже или в обмене. Пиши мне по E-mail taim-oleg@mail.ru

Олег

----------


## Иржи

> Знак 25 лет Варшавского договора национальной народной армии ГДР.


Юрий привет. Не могли бы вы мне сделать крупный скан этого знака и знак 25. лет ВД и выслать мне его на почту?
Спасибо.

Маил: jurij_003@mail.ru

----------

